# IHS Doncaster - September 2011



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

Anyone got a list of breeders / sellers of royals and hognoses who will be attending here in september

And possibly a rough idea on prices for

Pastel Royals
Spider Royals
Butter Royals
Lesser Royals

^^^^^^^^^ Females Though

Albino Hognoses

^^^^^^^^^ Females Though

Thanks


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

It would be interesting to find out who intended to go, and what reptiles they aim to have on their table..


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

Whats the date of the show in September, does anyone know?.

catch and release


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

catch and release said:


> Whats the date of the show in September, does anyone know?.
> 
> catch and release


IHS Doncaster Show
Sunday, 17th June 2007
The International Herpetological Society (IHS) will be holding a reptile show in Doncaster on 18th september 2011.
The IHS reptile show will take place at the below address.
Dome Leisure Centre
Doncaster Lakeside
Bawtry
Doncaster
DN4 7PD

The following entrance times and fees apply:
Members from 10:15am - £2.50 each (must show valid membership card IHS, FBH, BHS)
Non-Members from 10:45 - £5.00 each
We think this will close around 3-4pm.
Refreshments available within the Leisure Centre.
Free parking available


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2011)

18th september next dony show


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks mate.


catch and release


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*Hi there,*

*I am new to the forum and the reptile scene - have not long purchased my first 2 Crested Geckos. I was just wondering if there is anyone on here that attends this show on an annual basis and would be able to give me some sort of insight as to what sort of livestock is available for purchase on the day? *

*I am looking to purchase rarer morphs of Crested Geckos, in particular, a Red Harlequin, a solid red bicolour, and an orange cream full pinstripe. (Emphasis on FULL Pinstripe) I have been offered many partial pins, which tbh Im not overly interested in. Other things that have come to my attention that I am becoming increasing interested in and would like to purchases are Turquoise Dwarf Gecko (Lygodactylus Williamsi) and an Australian Southern Spotted Velvet Gecko (Oedura Monelis).*

*Are these things that would be readily available on the day? I am coming down from Edinburgh to the show, and am rather eager to find out what sort of livestock is going to be available on the day before I set off for the journey down. *

*If anyone can advise me on this, please either reply in this thread or PM me *

*Much appreciated,*
*Louise.*


----------

